# business in za



## davidgg (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi All !!

I am looking for some help please!! I live in Uk but own a business in South Africa---- I have a new buyer but does any one know how to deal with a sale which will pay me in the UK in English Pounds??? i am looking for an international lawyer who deals with both countries but as yet havent found one : (
Any advice would be greatly appreciated--Thank you ---


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Attorneys, Lawyers, Law Firms International Law in South Africa

When I was in a similar position I found that most SA Law Firms have international Affialiations.
What was more fun was dealing with the Tax office.
If I may offer advice, use the bigger law firms such as Bowman Gilfillan they will then give you someone in the UK etc. you pay more, you have the same issues but less likely to scr$w you.


----------



## davidgg (Apr 24, 2009)

*thank you---*

Hi---thank you for replying so quickly--i appreciate it----

Is there any legal way of getting my money out of south africa---apart from my business i also have a considerable amount of money in FNB---- despite looking on internet / talking to people etc-- i have had no joy so far 

My buyers are willing to fly to uk and sign contracts etc here ----that isnt a problem---i would like this resolved asap as it has already dragged on for months---

Any Info you can give me would be so much appreciated-- i live in lancashire--you ??


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

I did mine legally and paid the taxes on it.
It all depends on your tax status, did you bring money in to buy the business etc...
I would guess you need a tax expert far more than you need a law firm.
FNB should be able to advise you.

on the other hand I guess you could develop an interest in Rare Philately too.


----------



## davidgg (Apr 24, 2009)

*i always did have a fondness for the penny black !!*


Tax status - nil---
brought money in---
lived with SA citizen---
HELP!!!!!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

if you brought money in you can take money less Capital gains/tax plus profits out
or you can buy a Yacht, leave it in a Marina in SA, then go cruising , I can personally recommend the trip up the East Coast of Africa

You need to talk to a tax expert tho, and I cant recommend one.


----------



## davidgg (Apr 24, 2009)

soooo hard isnt it???? nightmare scenario-----in hindsight--------

thank you so much for your advive----please keep in touch--david and susan x


----------

